# 2017 Price Increase



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Here is the prices for 2017 good news is only the base packages and rsn fee are seeing an increases next year.









http://tvpredictions.com/directvprice120116.htm

http://cdns.directv.com/content/dam...lp_center/DTV_Price_Increase_NewCust_2017.pdf


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks. Anybody have details on 2017 RSN fees per market?


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh boy. Pretty much wipes out the $5 per month credit for a year that I just got for being a 20 year customer


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

renbutler said:


> Thanks. Anybody have details on 2017 RSN fees per market?


It will increase anywhere from $0 to $2.56. I just looked up the SF Bay Area and if the link is correct, it is going to remain at $4.93.

The link is in the middle of this page:
DIRECTV Support | DIRECTV Customer & Technical Support Online

EDIT: Just checked again, and I guess it wasn't updated on Friday, as now it shows $7.29. Over $8 increase for the Xtra pack, that is pretty crazy.


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

What Channels are being ADDED to the "SELECT" Package ?
I am also looking forward to DirecTV adding the Missing HD Channels.

DirecTV's "SELECT" Package is close, but it is lacking a few channels.
Destination America Channel, DYI, FYI, FXX, Great Am Country, 
IFC, Lifetime MOVIE Channel, LOGO, National Geographic WILD, 
OWN, Science Channel, The Travel Channel, The Weather Channel.
ADDING these, might slow down the Cord Cutting with the Price Increase


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ragweed10 said:


> What Channels are being ADDED to the "SELECT" Package ?
> I am also looking forward to DirecTV adding the Missing HD Channels.
> 
> DirecTV's "SELECT" Package is close, but it is lacking a few channels.
> ...


The Select package is not lacking any channels, those channels are available on higher tier packages.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Get over the idea of The Weather Channel ever rejoining it. After the fiasco with the dispute a few years ago it got demoted to Choice and higher when it returned, they're lucky they weren't limited to Xtra and higher. It wouldn't have returned when it did if it wasn't for a chainwide deal with Hilton Hotels requiring it. (There's a reason why not only did the return involve a demotion, it also included a public apology from the Weather Channel for their tactics, one of the only times a resolved dispute resulted in one of the sides apologizing for specific actions)

At one point OWN was in Select and Entertainment, but it got bumped to Choice and higher when they renewed the contract and were no longer paying the cheap Discovery Health rate, so you can give up on that one too.

AMC and WE joined Select and Entertainment with the AMC Networks renewal about 2 years ago, while their sister channel IFC remained in Choice and higher. If IFC was going to get added to Select and Entertainment it would have happened then.

As you have been told every time you bring this up, Select is the BUDGET package, it's not the "I hate Sports" Package. They're not going to add every single channel that most providers have in their digital plus tier like Logo, Destination America, FXX, DIY and Nat Geo Wild and make it an ESPN-less version of Preferred Xtra and jack the rate for Select up to over $70 (which is basically what Preferred Xtra would cost without ESPN, ESPN2 and FS1).

(Not to mention there's a REASON why ESPN is in Preferred Xtra, these wonderful things called contracts, ask FiOS how well it went for them in the courts when they attempted to offer a package that let you have almost everything except ESPN)


----------



## mynameisjason (Dec 22, 2011)

Preferred Xtra is going up $6 in a month, and while I am channel surfing tonight I find out that NFL Network is taken from the package (not that it mattered, never watched it). Seems fair.


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow this is the price increaset hat may finally put me over the edge to look at new subscriber prices with DISH and XFINITY.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Might be easier to check with retention to see if there is a discount that is available to you before switching. Could result in paying less after the increases hit than what you do now.


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

Probobly the end of me and DirecTV and move to Dish or cut the cord all together


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

peds48 said:


> The Select package is not lacking any channels, those channels are available on higher tier packages.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Higher Tier Packages are for Sports Fans. Sports fans don't watch the regular Channels.
That is why the SELECT Package was designed. It is for us NON sports Fans, and we would like the MISSING Channels the Sports fans Don't watch.
Make sense ?
KyL416, The IFC Channel was added to the SELECT Package about Oct. 2016
They are Adding them, BUT SLOWLY !!
I would Not call it the BUDGET Package, It is the Standard Package for NON Sports Fans.
There are Millions of Customers with the SELECT Package.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

This again? Sports fans do NOT only watch sports. Stop making that bogus claim, there are freaking ratings studies to back that up. No matter how many times you want to continue to claim this, that is just NOT true at all. If you actually got that "Sports fans only watch sports" claim from someone else and didn't make it up, do yourself a favor and stop using that source for anything.

It doesn't matter what YOU want to call it. Select IS the BUDGET package according to DirecTV, Preferred Xtra is the package for the "I Hate Sports" crowd. They even highlight this in the descriptions of the packages under the password protected section of their site that only retailers, CSRs and dealers have access to. They call Select the package for those who want to save but want more than what they get in Family (the package that's nothing but locals, P/I, paying and kid friendly channels). They call Preferred Xtra the package for those who want more programming choices than you get with Entertainment without the local RSNs and niche national sports that you have to get with Choice, Xtra and Ultimate.

IFC, along with a few other channels like Sundance are in free preview on DirecTV until the end of the year, they are NOT part of the Select package. It is NOT the "start" of anything. (Something that is also mentioned in that same password protected section so CSRs do not offer Select and Entertainment to people who mention IFC or Sundance as their interests when discussing potential packages to switch to)








Up until a few years ago the only way to get Select was complaining about your bill to retention and agreeing to a 2 year comittment. When it debuted ESPN, ESPN2 and ESPNEWS were IN the package, so no it was not "designed" for non-sports fans. ESPN was just one of several channels REMOVED from the package in recent years along with other non-sports channels like OWN, Pop, CNBC World, Weather Channel, Fuse as well as Ion if you're in a market without a local Ion station. No matter what falsehoods you want to believe, they are NOT going to add every single non-sports channel to it and jack the cost of the BUDGET package to around $70, which is what Preferred Xtra would cost without ESPN, ESPN2 and FS1. If you don't want all the extra sports channels like ESPNU, CBSSN, NBCSN, SEC, BTN or your local RSNs, but want the stuff that nearly every cable provider only offers in their higher digital tiers like Logo, Nat Geo Wild and Destination America, call and switch to Preferred Xtra, otherwise stick to one of the other packages that also have the channels you want. Yes ESPN is part of that, but like I already mentioned, unless DirecTV wants to be sued like FiOS was, they can't offer a package with everything except ESPN.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ragweed10 said:


> The Higher Tier Packages are for Sports Fans. Sports fans don't watch the regular Channels.
> That is why the SELECT Package was designed. It is for us NON sports Fans, and we would like the MISSING Channels the Sports fans Don't watch.
> Make sense ?
> KyL416, The IFC Channel was added to the SELECT Package about Oct. 2016
> ...


I'm a sports fan who subscribes to Premier and HD Extra Pack because when I'm not watching sports I watch movies and channels like A&E, TNT, USA, Ion, Local Network Channels, ect.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, why don't I see the Preferred Xtra listed as an option when I look at the packages on line? What exactly is different between Preferred Xtra and Xtra, since I can't see a channel comparison?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

You have to call to get it, they don't really want people to easily switch to a RSN-less package that gets you all those additional channels. I think you can get it via online chat too.

You're better off comparing it to Ultimate and not Xtra. It's basically everything in Ultimate, minus the premium movie channels like Starz Encore and The Movie Channel, and no national sports except ESPN, ESPN2 and FS1. (It also includes MavTV which is paying to be on the lineup so it's in every package) There's also a few other random things not included like FM.

While it was mentioned before, NFL Network was never officially part of the package. It was likely just something lingering since when they do free previews like the one we had Thanksgiving weekend, it opens up additional channels to packages like Preferred Xtra. (There's also random unadvertised free previews where they throw in some channels to people with accounts in good standing)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> I'm a sports fan who subscribes to Premier and HD Extra Pack because when I'm not watching sports I watch movies and channels like A&E, TNT, USA, Ion, Local Network Channels, ect.


I'm a sports fan too, but I'd like to see an all sports package that gives you all the major sports networks + TNT/TBS, local RSN, locals and a news channel. There's a lot of "basic cable" channels I don't watch at all.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ragweed10 said:


> That is why the SELECT Package was designed. It is for us NON sports Fans, and we would like the MISSING Channels the Sports fans Don't watch.


who did you buy that from?

I have a bridge to sell, interested?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Florida RSN fees increased from $3.63 up to $5.83 .

Anyone know why the huge increase in price?


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I'm a sports fan too, but I'd like to see an all sports package that gives you all the major sports networks + TNT/TBS, local RSN, locals and a news channel. There's a lot of "basic cable" channels I don't watch at all.


_Would this fit your Plan ?_
*First Bundle:* Would Include ONLY the Regular Channels.
"Three Packages": Basic, (20 Channels) $ 20.00 // Medium, (50 Channels) $ 30.00
Full, (ALL Regular Channels). $ 40.00
ALL Packages would Include the NETWORKS, LOCALS, NEWS and some additional Channels. -
ALL in HD. - NO Extra Charge for HD
*Second Bundle:* Would be ONLY SPORTS Channels.
These could be Added to any ONE of the First Bundle Packages.
Example: A Sports Fan could order "ONLY the BASIC Package" (20 Channels) $ 20.00
and then ADD Any or ALL Sports Channels.
*Third Bundle:* The MOVIE CHANNELS, Same rules as Sports. A First Bundle Package,
then ONE or More Movie Packages.
To Subscribe to a Pay TV Service, you would need at Least the "BASIC" Package. $ 20.00


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

ragweed10 said:


> _Would this fit your Plan ?_
> *First Bundle:* Would Include ONLY the Regular Channels.
> "Three Packages": Basic, (20 Channels) $ 20.00 // Medium, (50 Channels) $ 30.00
> Full, (ALL Regular Channels). $ 40.00
> ...


And where would we find such programming?


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

KyL416 said:


> You have to call to get it, they don't really want people to easily switch to a RSN-less package that gets you all those additional channels. I think you can get it via online chat too.


I love Preferred Xtra. I watch less then no sports , so it saves me the ridiculous $5+ Los Angeles RSN fee. That package is the about the only right thing DirecTV has done in years imo. Now they just need to let us get 4K and release a native 4K DVR so we can get rid of all their other b.s. fees.


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

SledgeHammer said:


> I love Preferred Xtra. I watch less then no sports , so it saves me the ridiculous $5+ Los Angeles RSN fee. That package is the about the only right thing DirecTV has done in years imo. Now they just need to let us get 4K and release a native 4K DVR so we can get rid of all their other b.s. fees.


How much is the Preferred Xtta ?


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

ragweed10 said:


> How much is the Preferred Xtta ?


Sticker is $79.99 (currently) and you save ~$5/mo on the RSN fee on top of that.


----------



## evotz (Jan 23, 2014)

Anybody considering switching to DirecTV Now because of this price increase?

As other have said, this could be the price increase that puts me over the edge and when talking to some other people I know that use DirecTV we're all getting a little fed up with these price increases.

I'm a sports fan, especially college basketball this time of year. Some of the games I watch are on all of the ESPN networks, including the SEC Network. And March Madness in March and April includes the Turner channels. Right now you can get all of the ESPN channels and the Turner channels with the DirecTV Now Go Big package for $35/mo. I'm not sure if I really want to jump to the TV-Internet Streaming just yet, but it's definitely appealing.

It's funny how AT&T/DirecTV claimed that DirecTV Now wouldn't cannibalize their DirecTV satellite market. But with DirecTV Now being announced and launched the same week that these DirecTV satellite increases are announced, it kind of makes you wonder if they really are trying to kill their satellite market.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

evotz said:


> can get all of the ESPN channels and the Turner channels with the DirecTV Now Go Big package for $35/mo.


I haven't investigated it, so just going off an article I read last week, but I believe that's just a teaser price and once the promo is over it'll go up to ~$60/mo.


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

SledgeHammer said:


> Sticker is $79.99 (currently) and you save ~$5/mo on the RSN fee on top of that.


Thanks for the Reply,
That is $ 28.00 More a Month than the Select Package.
What Channels do you watch that the Select Package does NOT have ?


----------



## evotz (Jan 23, 2014)

SledgeHammer said:


> I haven't investigated it, so just going off an article I read last week, but I believe that's just a teaser price and once the promo is over it'll go up to ~$60/mo.


I really haven't investigated it that much either, most of what I seem to recall hearing is from comments elsewhere, how factual those comments are remains to be seen. But I was of the understanding that if you sign up for that Go Big $35/mo promo price, you keep that price for as long as you keep that package or until "AT&T decides to raise their rates". That last part is a bit ambiguous and could mean anything. The promo is how long will AT&T offer that $35/mo package? Still, even at $60/mo that's still a savings of the approximate $90/mo I'm paying now.

It's at least a pause for consideration.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

SledgeHammer said:


> I haven't investigated it, so just going off an article I read last week, but I believe that's just a teaser price and once the promo is over it'll go up to ~$60/mo.


It's actually for as long as you keep the package, although it's subject to increase with any rate change. But if at any point you change your package or discontinue, you can't get it at that price again, even if the introductory price is still available.

There's also a 2 session limit, no DVR, and no sports pack, so if any NCAA game you want to watch is on an out of market FSN or CSN station, Fox College Sports, or bumped to ESPN Classic or ESPN Buzzer Beater, you can't get it. They also don't have a deal with CBS, so you can't get any games on CBS Sports Network. You might want to access the service a few minutes before your event to make sure there's no mandatory app or OS update for your device before you can login. Also, because of the nature of dynamic streaming, you'll always be at least a minute behind the live broadcast even before the stream starts buffering on your end. So if you're on social media and have friends who text you after each score, or have real time score alerts on your phone via one of the sports apps like ESPN, you will be spoiled.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

ragweed10 said:


> Thanks for the Reply,
> That is $ 28.00 More a Month than the Select Package.
> What Channels do you watch that the Select Package does NOT have ?


Select is missing a ton of channels. That package isn't really worth the money imo. Its missing lifetime movies, weather channel, science channel, WGN, etc. Just what I saw at a quick glance.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

evotz said:


> The promo is how long will AT&T offer that $35/mo package? Still, even at $60/mo that's still a savings of the approximate $90/mo I'm paying now.


So you're paying $150/mo now? And your only option is to go to a $30/mo streaming only package? There are plenty of options in between . Really depends on what you watch, how many outlets, etc. If you don't mind playing the DirecTV promo game, etc.


----------



## evotz (Jan 23, 2014)

I guess that should say "that's still a savings *TO* the approximate $90/mo I'm paying now" I'm paying about $90/mo now. $60/mo is less than $90/mo, so even $60/mo is a savings for me. Sorry for the misguided English.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

WTH?!?!? My RSN is going from $1.97 to $5.83. I only have 1 channel, Comcast Sports Chicago. That seems quite steep to me.

Trying to figure out how the heck that fits into their $0 - $2.56 the letter claims.


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

SledgeHammer said:


> Select is missing a ton of channels. That package isn't really worth the money imo. Its missing lifetime movies, weather channel, science channel, WGN, etc. Just what I saw at a quick glance.


Those are some of the Channels I would like to see in the SELECT Package. There are only about 10 that are worth watching. At $ 28.00 that works out to about $ 2.80 per channel. Kinda High.
DirecTV's "SELECT" Package is close, but it is lacking a few channels.
Destination America Channel, DYI, FYI, FXX, Great Am Country,
IFC, Lifetime MOVIE Channel, LOGO, National Geographic WILD,
OWN, Science Channel, The Travel Channel, The Weather Channel.
ADDING these, might slow down the Cord Cutting with the Price Increase


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

1 RSN that has 4 teams and is owned by a company who just renewed their contract. A lot of markets with CSN and/or a Fox owned RSN are going to see their fee go up. You're not really escaping it with cable, it's just part of the monthly rate for your system. (And some cable providers still breakout fees for RSNs as well as locals anyway)

At least DirecTV has multiple packages that let you get rid of your RSNs, compared to cable where the only option to opt out of RSNs is a package that is nothing but locals and public access. (As for Dish, while they don't have a fee, they just spread the cost out to everyone, which is easier to do when you're missing all of NYC's RSNs, no Spectrum Sportsnet, no Root Sports Southwest, no CSN New England, etc)


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

ragweed10 said:


> Those are some of the Channels I would like to see in the SELECT Package. There are only about 10 that are worth watching.


Correction, 10 channels YOU find worth watching. Not everyone has the same viewing habits you do and want the same 10 channels. And that includes non-sports fans



> At $ 28.00 that works out to about $ 2.80 per channel. Kinda High.


Which is why no matter how much you refuse to believe it, they are NOT going to add every non-sports channel to the BUDGET package.



> ADDING these, might slow down the Cord Cutting with the Price Increase


Or it will do the opposite, and with no more budget package, retention will have nothing to offer those subscribers and they'll leave for Dish and their equivelent packages or cable with expanded basic or a streaming alternative. Many of those channels, like Weather Channel, OWN, as well as ESPN, were once part of Select, but in recent years they REMOVED them. While the others like Nat Geo Wild, Destination America, Science and Logo are not offered by ANY provider as part of their lowest tier and are usually limited to one of the higher digital tiers, there's a reason why Science and Destination America are in about 40 million less homes compared to Discovery Channel or TLC.

(Not to mention, ESPN has a minimum penetration clause, if they make Select an attractive alternative by adding all those other channels and enough people switch to it, ESPN has to be readded to it)


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

ragweed10 said:


> ADDING these, might slow down the Cord Cutting with the Price Increase


DirecTV doesn't care about cord cutters. Its a non issue to them. They are still gaining subs by the boat load. They gained 323K this quarter.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

KyL416 said:


> part of their lowest tier, *there's a reason why Science and Destination America are in about 40 million less homes compared to the main Discovery Channel.*


Probably because more people are interested in fake reality shows like that scripted street racing show and the fake moonshine people and Fast N Loud then in STEM . Isn't Alaska Bush People filmed in LA now?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

SledgeHammer said:


> Probably because more people are interested in fake reality shows like that scripted street racing show and the fake moonshine people and Fast N Loud then in STEM . Isn't Alaska Bush People filmed in LA now?


Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner

People like to bash MTV because they don't primarily air music videos anymore, yet even with the recent slumps (which only happened AFTER Jersey Shore ended), they're still getting better ratings than they ever got when they were mostly music videos. Nickelodeon's numbers were down too, but that would happen to anyone if they have to start from square one in their flagship block after betting on the wrong spinoff of what was their two most popular shows after production was halted and couldn't resume once Ariana Grande's debut album exploded and made her one of the biggest singers today. (Prior to the hiatus and cancellation, it was their number one show)

And guess which will survive in an a-la-carte world. Stuff like that which gets the highest ratings (and yes that includes ESPN) . All those niche higher tier channels will either cease to exist or change their programming to cater to that crowd too. Which is exactly what happened in Canada once A-la-carte was forced on providers and networks by the CRTC.


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

KyL416 said:


> Correction, 10 channels YOU find worth watching. Not everyone has the same viewing habits you do and want the same 10 channels. And that includes non-sports fans
> 
> *KyL416, What are your FAVORITE Channels ?*
> 
> ...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

> Which is exactly what happened in Canada once A-la-carte was forced on providers and networks by the CRTC.


How is that working out for Canada?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The moment it was announced every single specialty channel filed to have their license changed to remove the content clauses and be defined as general entertainment channels. (Up there the CRTC licenses everything, not just broadcast channels, and those licenses include content and format clauses) Multiple channels like BPMTV, Argent, ichannel, Sun News and GolTV Canada flat out folded, others like M3, Musimax, Bite, TVTropolis, Twist, Bold and Teletoon Retro switched formats and rebranded, and multiple others like Much, Vrak, MusiquePlus, Comedy, Showcase, Space, E!, Family, Slice and W replaced much of their originals with reruns of US programs due to budget cuts as a result of it. One company Stornoway, ended up folding all 3 of their channels since they didn't have ties to any of the conglomerates and relied on the ad revenue they get from being carried as part of tiers with popular channels like YTV, Showcase, Much and TSN.

Those who went a-la-carte are now paying anywhere from $3-10 EACH for channels that previously cost providers less than 50 cents when bundled with their more popular sister stations, while those who stuck with the tiers lost many channels and program options since in addition to the channels that folded or switched formats, providers also started dropping many category B channels which don't have the same guaranteed carriage like Category A channels do.


----------



## tegelad (Nov 16, 2006)

Will they ever just have an everything package without the RSN's? The only sports I really watch is the NFL, and I can get that handled with NFL package. I wish they would truly ala carte RSN ....

+-ADT


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tegelad said:


> Will they ever just have an everything package without the RSN's? The only sports I really watch is the NFL, and I can get that handled with NFL package. I wish they would truly ala carte RSN ....
> 
> +-ADT


They have some packages without RSN fees. But you'll never get a higher tier one.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Directv now isn't designed, yet, to compete with the read DirecTV. I think it is designed for the cable users with limited channel use. I wouldn't give up DVR function (I watch almost no live TV and record to skip commercials). It also lacks many of the stations that I watch. The reviews so far are pretty good but I also suspect that much of their market doesn't understand you need a Roku or Apple TV or something that works in between and handling all that which will be complex to many (like my spouse) will lead to a lot of cancellation. The future maybe there but this offering isn't there yet. When it offers the same stations and functions as the satellite version with just a delivery method change maybe. It will also then depend upon data caps on internet service which I'm sure will be coming. 

DirecTV also has years of amortization of sats and other equipment so they are decades from wanting to get rid of Directv sat customers.


----------



## hahler2 (Sep 19, 2006)

Does this price increase apply to new customers on their promotional deal as well? I'm currently at 70 a month for Xtra. So will it now go to 76? Or stay at 70 until my 2 years is up?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

hahler2 said:


> Does this price increase apply to new customers on their promotional deal as well? I'm currently at 70 a month for Xtra. So will it now go to 76? Or stay at 70 until my 2 years is up?


I believe the promotional new customer offers are fixed with the price for the time period.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

So, it's just base package and RSN (no increases in "advanced" fees, DVR or per receiver)?


----------



## dtparker (May 24, 2007)

They offered me a Locals Only plus "a few" channels. My bill was going from $71 with discounts, to $117 without. I didn't even stop to listen to the Locals only offer - I have an antenna, and will stream whatever else we need. Been a great 17 year run DTV, but you've priced yourselves out of my willingness to pay.

Nothing but good to say about the service over all these years, except time seems to have passed them by.


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

dtparker said:


> They offered me a Locals Only plus "a few" channels. My bill was going from $71 with discounts, to $117 without. I didn't even stop to listen to the Locals only offer - I have an antenna, and will stream whatever else we need. Been a great 17 year run DTV, but you've priced yourselves out of my willingness to pay.
> 
> Nothing but good to say about the service over all these years, except time seems to have passed them by.


What Package did you have ?


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

TANK said:


> Florida RSN fees increased from $3.63 up to $5.83 .
> 
> Anyone know why the huge increase in price?


Also a big increase here in Indy: up from $4.93 to $7.29.


----------



## energyx (Aug 8, 2011)

This will finally put me over the edge. When my $50/mo credit runs out next year, I'm out. Too many good things to do without TV, and with the money I will have in my pocket. Dropped from Xtra to Choice to save a net $3 once the new prices kick in and I'll ride it out from there. Maybe a Tivo OTA lifetime for $199 and that's it. Just got done switching to Earthlink 20/2 for $39.99, since the new Charter (TWC) wants $99 for 50/5 now.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> So, it's just base package and RSN (no increases in "advanced" fees, DVR or per receiver)?


Everything except for base packages and rsn fees are staying the same


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

inkahauts said:


> They have some packages without RSN fees. But you'll never get a higher tier one.


He could get Preferred Xtra has the majority of the channels in Ultimate except StarzEncore channels, The Movie Channel (East/West), FM & 4K. The only sports channels are ESPN, ESPN2 and FS1. If he likes NFL he could add on Sunday Ticket and get NFL Network included with the ticket.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Again I ask, if they can offer a package without sports, why can't they offer an all sports package without all the "basic cable channels"? Give me that and I'll be happy.


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Again I ask, if they can offer a package without sports, why can't they offer an all sports package without all the "basic cable channels"? Give me that and I'll be happy.


You are asking ATT to do something the customers want ?
They haven't done that in Decades.
It is like asking the Airlines to offer you something to eat and DITCH the BS Fees.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

ragweed10 said:


> You are asking ATT to do something the customers want ?
> They haven't done that in Decades.
> It is like asking the Airlines to offer you something to eat and DITCH the BS Fees.


I'm asking the industry itself. Not just AT&T but all the providers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The answer is: Do what is the most profitable for the industry.

While customers may want the industry to go in a different direction, it is the industry's decision and they will do what is best for them.

A core package plus all sports as an add on ... I can see that happening. But not a "sports only" package without the core non-sports channels.


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

James Long said:


> The answer is: Do what is the most profitable for the industry.
> 
> While customers may want the industry to go in a different direction, it is the industry's decision and they will do what is best for them.
> 
> A core package plus all sports as an add on ... I can see that happening. But not a "sports only" package without the core non-sports channels.


Sounds Good like I suggested before. Butt WHEN ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ragweed10 said:


> Sounds Good like I suggested before. Butt WHEN ?


When it makes sense financially to offer such a service.


----------



## dtparker (May 24, 2007)

ragweed10 said:


> What Package did you have ?


Choice Xtra.

I've now cancelled effective 12/26 (end of billing period). Be interesting to see if they still send a "We Want you Back" e-mail or phone call. I'd take what they are offering new subs, but have been told I can't get it.

We've got locals on antenna, and DirecTV Now. Will have to buy more Apple TVs in the event this actually comes to pass. And get a roofer to remove the dish,


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I cancelled Monday and started testing NOW but its buffering constantly during prime-time, I'll give it the 7 day trial before deciding which streaming service to stick with. PSvue has it figured out just not as much programming included in package.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

dtparker said:


> Choice Xtra.
> 
> I've now cancelled effective 12/26 (end of billing period). Be interesting to see if they still send a "We Want you Back" e-mail or phone call. I'd take what they are offering new subs, but have been told I can't get it.
> 
> We've got locals on antenna, and DirecTV Now. Will have to buy more Apple TVs in the event this actually comes to pass. And get a roofer to remove the dish,


Remove the dish and post but do not unscrew the foot pads. 
They can stay there until you reroof. If you take the big screws out of the pads it will leave 4 large holes that are instant leaks. Leave the foot pads and there is no problem.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

James Long said:


> The answer is: Do what is the most profitable for the industry.
> 
> While customers may want the industry to go in a different direction, it is the industry's decision and they will do what is best for them.
> 
> A core package plus all sports as an add on ... I can see that happening. But not a "sports only" package without the core non-sports channels.


Well maybe its time for a change. Just like people are tired of paying for sports, I'm tired of paying for "basic cable channels" I don't watch. Sorry, not trying to sound negative, but something needs to change soon.



camo said:


> I cancelled Monday and started testing NOW but its buffering constantly during prime-time, I'll give it the 7 day trial before deciding which streaming service to stick with. PSvue has it figured out just not as much programming included in package.


Did they offer you any discounts to stay?


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Well maybe its time for a change. Just like people are tired of paying for sports, I'm tired of paying for "basic cable channels" I don't watch. Sorry, not trying to sound negative, but something needs to change soon.
> 
> Did they offer you any discounts to stay?


They did first time, discounts were another $22 total with a $200 Visa. Change of heart after my bill continued $120 no premiums (distant networks I was paying additional $10) on extra package so I called them back and declined the offer & cut up Visa card. (It did come) No offers this time. It took them 3 days to shut receivers off so was wondering.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

TheRatPatrol you should consider doing the Dish Network owned thing like I did (requires self install and purchased equipment) getting the Welcome package with locals $20. (No add on fees includes HD) Add the sportsman package $4 includes both Outdoor and Sportsman in HD. Stream the rest of channels as needed. Total monthly $55-65.


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

James Long said:


> When it makes sense financially to offer such a service.


When do you think that will be ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ragweed10 said:


> When do you think that will be ?


No guess.


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

dtparker said:


> Choice Xtra.
> 
> I've now cancelled effective 12/26 (end of billing period). Be interesting to see if they still send a "We Want you Back" e-mail or phone call. I'd take what they are offering new subs, but have been told I can't get it.
> 
> We've got locals on antenna, and DirecTV Now. Will have to buy more Apple TVs in the event this actually comes to pass. And get a roofer to remove the dish,


Let us know what you think of Now


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Every year I call and scream about when will they have the PAC 12 network. Same answer every year to control costs. Yet every year a rate increase due to rising programming costs. Talking out of both sides of their mouths.


----------



## dtparker (May 24, 2007)

ragweed10 said:


> Let us know what you think of Now


So far, NOW has been very good. Obviously not as conveninent to watch locals (only 1 of mine is available on NOW), otherwise the quality has been fine.
I was told I'd receive offers for discounts in my e-mail, so far, nothing. I will give them one more call before expiration on 12/26; but $117 for my package is way beyond its worth to me; especially since new subs can get it for $60 for 2 years.... I can amortize a couple of Apple TVs and the early cancellation fee in less than a year. Just have to retrain my wife and daughter as to how to watch stuff. And re-learn old habits, myself!

I will miss DVR, and 2 streams are not enough. But I think these will all work out in time.

A side question - how long do you have to be without service to obtain the New Subscriber rates?

Dave


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jtb50 said:


> Every year I call and scream about when will they have the PAC 12 network. Same answer every year to control costs. Yet every year a rate increase due to rising programming costs. Talking out of both sides of their mouths.


Not really. The price increase OS for all the channels we already have.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dtparker said:


> A side question - how long do you have to be without service to obtain the New Subscriber rates?
> 
> Dave


 officially, 2 years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I got my letter in the mail from DirecTV today regarding the price increase. So now my Premier package goes up another $6 to 150.99 plus tax. This equates to an additional $75.72 this year including tax. My regional sports fee goes up another $2.56 from $1.97 to $4.53 per month. With tax, this comes to an additional $32.28/year. Grand total this year's increase: $108.00. I think it's fitting that the letter is just signed AT&T, no individual name from DirecTV like we used to see in the past.

The fine print at the bottom of the pamphlet includes something interesting: "As a DIRECTV customer with service in WI, you may cancel any television programming offering affected by a price change, without incurring an early termination fee or Disconnect fee or Change of Service Fee. To cancel, call 800.531.5000 before February 22, 2017. I have a lot of friends around me dumping DirecTV like crazy in the last 6 months. I bet once this word gets out, more people in Wisconsin will run for the gates after seeing these new increases!!!


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Well this was the straw that finally broke the camel's back. I downgraded from total choice to select. In the process, I save about $34 per month in both the package's fee and the RSN fee after this increase.

I can't believe it took me this long to do it. I'm also a pretty big sports fan, I follow the NFL but with Sunday Ticket I don't really need ESPN or ESPN2. I debated between Entertainment and Select... but at a $10/mo difference, and the only difference being the ESPN networks, I couldn't justify it. It will kind of suck to miss out on NBCSN for random NHL games, but we really didn't watch it enough.

At this point, the bulk of our TV watching consists of the major broadcast networks, mindless diversion networks like TruTV and TLC, Fox News, USA, and the like. The only channel I will actually miss is probably Cooking Channel.

The fact that, of all people, _I_ made these changes really makes me wonder about how this landscape is going to look 5 years down the road. ESPN in particular... I listen to sports talk radio, follow my team really closely, etc. With the internet though, there really isn't a need for much of their programming outside of live sports. I guess if you are a die hard NBA fan, you'd want ESPN, but they don't hold any MLB playoff contracts anymore, they don't air the NHL, and the MNF games have just been awful.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tip about Preferred Xtra - I switched to that package yesterday. Comparing to my previous Choice Xtra Classic, I gained a few channels and lost only the FX channels (FX, FXM, etc.) And of course, most of the sports channels and the RSN fee, which was the whole idea. I am not entirely sure what the savings are, but it is on the order of $20/mo.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Sigh - and now moved again to Xtra. Preferred Xtra loses all of the "FX" channels (FX, FXX, etc.), along with FYI and POP, all of which my wife watched. Damn.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Preferred Xtra has all of those channels. It has nearly everything in Ultimate, minus the Encore and TMC channels, most of the sports and a few others.

Are you sure the CSR didn't accidently switch you to the international base package Preferred Choice?


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Can they remove the RSN from your package?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

gomezma1 said:


> Can they remove the RSN from your package?


The only way to get rid of them is by switching to a RSN-less package like Select, Entertainment or Preferred Xtra.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

KyL416 said:


> Preferred Xtra has all of those channels. It has nearly everything in Ultimate, minus the Encore and TMC channels, most of the sports and a few others.
> 
> Are you sure the CSR didn't accidently switch you to the international base package Preferred Choice?


Quite sure - the web site said my package was "Preferred Xtra" and the scrollable channel list omitted those channels.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Something must have been screwed up then. Preferred Xtra definitely has FX, FXX, FXM, Pop and FYI. The only non-premium movie/sports channel it's missing that is in Ultimate is 386 FM HD.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

KyL416 said:


> Preferred Xtra has all of those channels. It has nearly everything in Ultimate, minus the Encore and TMC channels, most of the sports and a few others.
> 
> Are you sure the CSR didn't accidently switch you to the international base package Preferred Choice?


Does Preferred xtra have Fox Sports 1 and 2 and NBCSN?


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Soccernut said:


> Does Preferred xtra have Fox Sports 1 and 2 and NBCSN?


It has ESPN, ESPN2 and Fox Sports 1

It removes all other sports channels including Fox Sports 2 and NBCSN


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes on FS1, no on FS2 and NBCSN.

It also has MavTV and Pursuit, but they are paying to be on the lineup so they're in every package


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

Any ideas of any channels changing what packages they are on yet? Just wondering what might be moving down.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I have attached the channel lineup I printed at the time for Preferred Xtra. (I had marked it up with channels added). Notice that none of the FX channels appear.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

sbl said:


> I have attached the channel lineup I printed at the time for Preferred Xtra. (I had marked it up with channels added). Notice that none of the FX channels appear.


The online guide for this package has always been messed up my mother has Preferred Xtra and when I went to her house this past weekend I checked her guide and it shows she has FX, FXX and FX Movie Channel but FM gives her a 721 OSD despite being listed online as in the package.

I even logged into her account and the channel lineup is incorrect as it shows the following channels not in the package but they are

Cooking Channel HD (for some reason the lineup says SD is included but not HD however they do have access to this channel in HD)
Fusion
FX
FXX
FX Movie Channel
fyi,
HLN
Justice Central
Nickelodeon East (SD/HD)
Nickelodeon West (then below that it shows Preferred Xtra as the only package with Nickelodeon/Nick @ Nite East and West SD only on same channel numbers however they have Nick East in HD)
NRB
Pop
Revolt
Uplift TV

Now when I take a look at the online guide and filter to show my channels, hide SD duplicates all the channels noted above shows she has them and I verified via her STB she does.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

sbl said:


> Sigh - and now moved again to Xtra. Preferred Xtra loses all of the "FX" channels (FX, FXX, etc.), along with FYI and POP, all of which my wife watched. Damn.


FWIW, I also recently switched to the Preferred Xtra and get the FX channels, FYI and POP.

When did you actually make the switch? I wonder if they changed something Jan 1, and those that switched before then, are grandfathered into the old lineup. Just speculating because they seem to always be mucking with the package lineups.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I did it last week. I'll take another look at this in a couple of weeks.


----------



## spiketoo (Sep 24, 2007)

OK ELI5 - I've never been charged an RSF previously. Ive has Ultimate with Sports Pack for the past 6 years or so. I kinda understand in this thread that you have to pay the RSF with Ultimate but even if you have the Sports Pack??? I go to DTV and put in my ZIP and it states I get my local FOXSN in the Sports Pack - so why an RSF also for what I surmise is the same channel??? And really, 7.29 for PHX???

Edit - to clarify, the RSF for 7.29 showed up on my bill today for the first time ever.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

spiketoo said:


> OK ELI5 - I've never been charged an RSF previously. Ive has Ultimate with Sports Pack for the past 6 years or so. I kinda understand in this thread that you have to pay the RSF with Ultimate but even if you have the Sports Pack??? I go to DTV and put in my ZIP and it states I get my local FOXSN in the Sports Pack - so why an RSF also for what I surmise is the same channel??? And really, 7.29 for PHX???
> 
> Edit - to clarify, the RSF for 7.29 showed up on my bill today for the first time ever.


Sports pack is only about paying out of market. And maybe someone else from your area can say if there was a RSN fee before and there was a glitch in you never being charged before.

Rsns are charging a ton...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Check your Regional Sports fee. for 85001 (Phoeniz, AZ) says $0.00?
(Probably something broken ... but I tried several other 850xx zips and they came up $0.00.)


----------



## spiketoo (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah something must be broken there. If I put in Scottsdale which borders PHX I get 2.47. If I put in my ZIP which borders Scottsdale I get 7.29.

Gonna have to call - any volunteers for a wingman here?!?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

spiketoo said:


> Yeah something must be broken there. If I put in Scottsdale which borders PHX I get 2.47. If I put in my ZIP which borders Scottsdale I get 7.29.
> 
> Gonna have to call - any volunteers for a wingman here?!?


Which zip codes are you using? If I put in mine (85022, Phoenix) I get $0.00.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

That's just bizzare. You'd think the entire region would be the same their since you are all in the same market.


----------



## spiketoo (Sep 24, 2007)

Ugh. There are 45 minutes in my life I will never get back. CS was no help. Disconnected with one Supr and got another spewing the stuff from his script - 'its not an error as its based on zip codes'. Yeah, I get it but how can 3 diff codes all within 5 miles of each other and all allegedly in the same sports market have diff 3 RSFs ranging from 0, 2.47 and then 7.29??? IMHO someone deployed some new computer code and has some 'splaining to do. 

Reached out to Carmen Nava at Executive Customer Care. Stay tuned for Round 2...


----------



## jeret (Apr 22, 2007)

ATT + CWA = higher prices and lower service

AT&T Sacramento DirecTV workers strike over technician firing | FierceTelecom

Strike update

DirecTV to technicians on strike: No more bathroom access unless you're on the job


----------



## spiketoo (Sep 24, 2007)

I spoke with an extremely nice person from the ATT 'Office of the President'. She again explained, as every person in the call center did, that the RSF is based on zip code. Yep, I get it. What I don't get is how different zip codes, all with 15 miles of each other, all allegedly in the same PHX market and all within 30 miles of downtown PHX have different RSFs. We all get the same FSN and all get the same teams. She now has passed it up to her manager. Maybe it will end up with the President...


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

What's your zip code, and what's the other ones you tried?

It could have been an oversight, a lot of the list is done by ranges, and sometimes those out of pattern oddballs slip through. i.e. A 119xx surrounded by 117xx.


----------



## spiketoo (Sep 24, 2007)

KyL416 said:


> What's your zip code, and what's the other ones you tried?
> 
> It could have been an oversight, a lot of the list is done by ranges, and sometimes those out of pattern oddballs slip through. i.e. A 119xx surrounded by 117xx.


I slapped this together cuz I have way too much time on my hands.

All of these are within 30 miles of downtown PHX which leads me to surmise they are all in the PHX market and I guess bound by the sports carriage fees for this market. If you enter in each zip on the 'what teams do I get' page they all get the same 3 teams on the one local FSN. The RSFs for each are in yellow.


----------

